# Italian AMX crash



## v2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Italian aircraft AMX crashed during exercises "Italian Dancer" in Poland. Pilots-ok.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Atleast he made it out okay.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yikes. Yeah, thankfully everyone is ok.


----------



## v2 (Sep 28, 2007)

more:
On September the 25th a subsonic airplane AMX, from the 51th Wing of Italian Air Force, Istria, crashed for unknown reason near Czempin, Wielkopolska Voivodship, Poland. Pilots safely ejected from the airplane before it crashed.

There were two pilots in the two-seat airplane: an Italian and a Polish pilot, Capt. Grzegorz Go/las', 7th Tactical Air Squadron, from Powidz. The pilots were flying during the bipartite exercise "Italian Dancer" in Powidz, which supposed to last until September the 28th.

Unofficially - the accident was caused by an engine malfunction. The pilots, after the lucky ejection, are in hospital in Koscian. The exercise and flights have been cancelled. A special commission will investigate the cause of the accident.


----------

